# Boston Terriers, Doodle Bug X Prissy



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Pups born this morning. So far there are six but one was born dead. All are males

For those of you that don't know Doodle and Prissy, Doodle - explosive detection and Prissy - Narcotics detection. Doodle also does protection. Prissy is a big lover to everyone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Pups born this morning. So far there are six but one was born dead. All are males
> 
> For those of you that don't know Doodle and Prissy, Doodle - explosive detection and Prissy - Narcotics detection. Doodle also does protection. *Prissy is a big lover to everyone*.


Especially to Doodle Bug, huh? :lol:


Do we get pics soon?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Pictures coming soon. They are all marked very nice.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats Jerry, can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Jerry! I can't wait to see photos of the little bugs.....


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Jerry =D> Doddle Bug Bugs \\/ Do they whelp naturally?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Candy, mine have. She has no problems.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

_hope this works._


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry I am in love with the one in the last photo especially, but I also really like the one in the 3rd picture too...........oh hell who do I think I'm fooling, I like all of them. =P~=P~=P~


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice size pups Jerry..and good looking too  Now if they just have "That's my Momma" attitudes..you'll be all set.:razz:

C-sections are pretty hard on moms but it's so much better when they do/can whelp naturally for a number reasons. Prissy is definately a keeper ;-) 

Please keep us updated and we won't complain about more pictures.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats on the great looking family!


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Jerry, they're adorable! Hopefully they turn out to be what you've hoped.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i don't know anything about bostons, but the markings on that last pup are great!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lost pup #3 last night. He just wouldn't eat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Lost pup #3 last night. He just wouldn't eat.



I'm sorry. You still have a remarkable-looking litter there, Jerry.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree Connie. If they are anything like the sire and dam they will be finding dope real soon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sorry too Jerry. Do all your BT pups always end up as detection dogs? I can't remember from the last litter.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new litter Jerry, they are all adorable as usual! Sorry to read about the 3rd pup passing.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks all.

Susan no they don't. They go to pet homes mostly. I try to keep one (Two last litter). Those two are old enough now to start detection on. Both of these are ball CRAZY. They should do well.


----------

